# For Time Warner Roadrunner users thinking about upgrading to wideband internet



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm typing this up in hopes of saving someone else a whole bunch of headaches.

Recently I upgraded my cable internet service to Time Warner wideband (50 Mbps download and 5 Mbps upload).

I have an Apple Time Capsule handling the wireless routing in bridge mode.

In order to get TW Wideband, I needed to replace my cable modem with a Ubee Docsis 3 modem. This modem is basically a cable modem/wireless router.

Since I have my Apple Time Capsule taking care of my wireless network, I thought no problem. I will simply turn the wireless features off on the Ubee modem and let the Time Capsule take care of everything in bridge mode.

It worked. Speeds were good but then over time I noticed some issues. It seems that the Ubee modem and Time Capsule don't play well together. While the internet worked, routing was slow which caused huge amounts of time for some pages to load. Sometimes when streaming video, the connection would simply quite and pause for several minutes.

The fix? Put the Ubee modem in bridge mode and let the Time Capsule handle ALL of the routing. To do this, you will need to login to the Ubee modem (you can find the instructions for this using Google). Once logged in, there is a "secret" page to access in the Ubee modem to take it out of NAT mode and into bridge mode. That page is located at http://192.168.0.1/TIModeChange.asp. Also, make sure the Time Capsule is hooked to ethernet port 1 on the Ubee. When the Ubee is in bridge mode, you can still access the menus using IP address 192.168.100.1.

If you try to have Time Warner fix this, it's likely the techs won't know how to place the Ubee in bridge mode so calling them may be futile.

What bugs me is that my previous configuration had my cable modem going to a linksys wireless router (with the wireless turned off) and then to the Time Capsule and that all worked perfectly.

Anyway, keep this thread tucked away in the back of your mind if you are thinking about upgrading to Time Warner wideband AND have a Time Capsule (or other wireless router that may have the same issue).


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info Chris.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

So is the extra speed worth the cost? 

I was considering springing for the faster Cox internet but besides the extra monthly cost it also requires a DOCSIS 3 modem which is an additional $80, enough to make me pause. 

Don't know if the modem that Cox sells is also a router, I wouldn't want to use it that way either. Have an FCC/SamKnows wireless router. I noticed that even Best Buy sells the DOCSIS 3 modems so there is always a third party option.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

I had the same issue when I upgraded. I am in the Raleigh-Durham area and the TW 2nd level rep was able to change my modem to work in bridge mode. The key is to get the first level support to transfer you to level 2. Or you can do it yourself like Chris did


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

dettxw said:


> So is the extra speed worth the cost?
> 
> I was considering springing for the faster Cox internet but besides the extra monthly cost it also requires a DOCSIS 3 modem which is an additional $80, enough to make me pause.
> 
> Don't know if the modem that Cox sells is also a router, I wouldn't want to use it that way either. Have an FCC/SamKnows wireless router. I noticed that even Best Buy sells the DOCSIS 3 modems so there is always a third party option.


I was able to get special pricing for 1 year ($49.99 and no committment) and the modem for $40. For me since I have voip the upgrade to the upload was worth it alone. But I love the faster downloads as well. I will probably keep it next year when the price goes up $30.

Never hurts to try and get a deal.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I've been close to upgrading, but after the latest fiasco of 4 tech visits in a week and a half just to get TV service, I've lost confidence in them. :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dettxw said:


> So is the extra speed worth the cost?


It really depends. Quite honestly I could have lived with the lower tier which is 30 Mbps down and 5 Mbps up. That tier is $30 cheaper. So far I haven't gotten the full 50 Mbps speeds as advertised.

However I do a lot of streaming so the extra speed is definitely worth it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The other question is do they have data caps?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Tom Robertson said:


> The other question is do they have data caps?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Not yet. Still waiting for that shoe to drop.

Personally I think it would be a bad business decision for them. Why offer high speeds like this and then impose data caps? If they do that I will vote with my wallet and probably cut my service back down to the lower speeds.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Why offer high speeds like this and then impose data caps?


Because they're Time Warner Cable, they don't have to make sense.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Not yet. Still waiting for that shoe to drop.
> 
> Personally I think it would be a bad business decision for them. Why offer high speeds like this and then impose data caps? If they do that I will vote with my wallet and probably cut my service back down to the lower speeds.





RAD said:


> Because they're Time Warner Cable, they don't have to make sense.


Also another cable provider (comcast) who offers 50/10 has already added a cap 250GB (a calender month).


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

DVDKingdom said:


> Also another cable provider (comcast) who offers 50/10 has already added a cap 250GB (a calender month).


Thems was the ones I was thinking of in my askin'. I know that Comcast, our local, has them caps even on the highest speeds. Makes no sense at all. You'd think the higher fees would also pay for a higher cap.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

This is good advice for anyone regardless of provider. If you use a router you should always setup your modem to be nothing more than a bridge.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

One other thing I should add to this thread.

If you have Time Warner wideband, don't bother going out and buying your own DOCSIS 3 modem. Right now, Time Warner REQUIRES the use of the Ubee modem they provide. 

I purchased my own modem over the weekend and checked the Time Warner website to make sure it was compatible. I found out later when I called them to activate the modem that it won't work with wideband.


----------

